# FortiClient Endpoint Security Suite --FREE



## navin_bvr (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi All,

I think you guys know about this application already.

FortiClient Endpoint Security Suite, is the one of the best *FREE *firewall application available on internet.

The configuration is very easy, it has built in VPN / Antivirus / Webfilter also. It has admin access and password locked. You can block unwanted websites using Webfilter. The Webfilter has default db of some sites which could danger to your system or network, it will blocked automatically. The unwanted Image search on net also, blocked automatically.

You have free version with Basic Feutures like:
Antivirus/Antispyware engine 
Firewall/VPN (SSL and IPSec) 
Web Content Filter 
Endpoint Control, Application Detection and WAN Optimization, FortiGuard updates

link: http://www.forticlient.com/


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey.......navin_bvr,

Have you used this "FortiClient Endpoint Security Suite" ? Has any one else ??


----------



## navin_bvr (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, DOC..

am using it and found it pretty good, the firewall and the web filter which is really useful as i hope everyone having their own AV / ASW, but the firewall and Webfilter. 

one more thing is; as I noticed since the installation it doesn't eat tooo much system resources also. 

Try it to know it.


----------

